# Happy B-day! You know who you are



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

*Happy Birthday Claudia! I know it's a bit late in the day, but hope its a good one!*


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

lol Thanks John, never to late


----------



## STANKYfish (Apr 21, 2011)

Happy BDAy Claudia. Hope you had a good one.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank u, it was ok, is my daughters bday too and also today was her graduation so we had a busy day 



STANKYfish said:


> Happy BDAy Claudia. Hope you had a good one.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy birthday to you & your daughter! Hope that you are getting to relax now after such a busy day


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

happy, Happy, HAPPY Birthday, Claudes !

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Pamela said:


> Happy birthday to you & your daughter! Hope that you are getting to relax now after such a busy day


Thank you Pamele and just i am with my pjs on already too lol



CRS Fan said:


> happy, Happy, HAPPY Birthday, Claudes !
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> Stuart


Thanks Stu


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy birthday, Claudia. You sure know how to fit a lot into a year! Since your last birthday, I think you've had a baby, puppies, have nursed a dog back from the brink of death. I hope that next year is wonderful and that all your adventures are happy ones. Happy birthday to your daughter, too!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Morainy said:


> Happy birthday, Claudia. You sure know how to fit a lot into a year! Since your last birthday, I think you've had a baby, puppies, have nursed a dog back from the brink of death. I hope that next year is wonderful and that all your adventures are happy ones. Happy birthday to your daughter, too!


Yeah i have done pretty much everything u can think of lol but i learn from it and makes me stronger too..i think  Thanks for the bday wishes


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Claudia said:


> Thank u, it was ok, is my daughters bday too and also today was her graduation so we had a busy day


Wow, that is a very eventful day. Happy birthday Claudia.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Wow, that is a very eventful day. Happy birthday Claudia.


Thanks Anthony


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy Birthday Claudia!!! Hope it was truly fantastic for you!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

thefishwife said:


> Happy Birthday Claudia!!! Hope it was truly fantastic for you!


Thanks Kim, it was ok but sure was busy day lol


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

Happy belated birthday


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Jasonator said:


> Happy belated birthday


Aaaww thanks you Jason


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Happy Birthday Claudia , enjoy


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

arash53 said:


> Happy Birthday Claudia , enjoy


Thank you


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

happy birthday Claudia!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

monkE said:


> happy birthday Claudia!


Thanks Mike


----------

